# hormone swirl issue



## delcapone (Nov 29, 2011)

Im having a Horm. swirl problem. my test E. came in 1 big rock I"m chopping it up as best i can, ading it to 1.2mls.ba(3%) and 8mls b.b.(20%) beings theres ,still small chunks of powder, im setting it in 200 deg. water till it pure liquid. then adding 23.8 g.s.o. and letting that sit in 200 deg. water gently swirling each time. When i run it thru my .45 whatman its crystal clear, after it sits is wen i get the swirls. 1st batch it cleared after re-heating, 2nd batch same. 3rd batch i just cant get rid of them. even after re-filtering. Must i chop the chunks finer? I gave my partners the good batches, I just gently heat mine before inj.any suggestions?My gso is pre-filtered and Im sterelizing ai 212 and filtering again. inj. are absolutely painless.thnx


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 29, 2011)

If you already pinned with no problem I doubt you will have a problem going forward...

I know its a pain in the ass to keep heating up before injecting..

Try heatin the vial again in water but vent it this time...hope this helps


----------



## delcapone (Nov 30, 2011)

nice venting did the trick, thnx bulldog


----------



## bulldogz (Nov 30, 2011)

^^anytime dog...happy pinning!!


----------

